# Shooting Styles



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, so it's obvious by my attendance that I am thoroughly fascinated by the propulsive arts. What I'd like to know is what the preferred shooting style is.
How do you hold your slingshot? Do you loose after settling, are you a flipper? And what is an instinctive shooter? Does hold time dictate your nomenclature?
Thanks.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Gimme a minute and I'll find the other post for you. A poll has been running for some time on this.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11307-how-do-you-hold-your-frame/page__hl__%22how+do+you+hold%22


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Archive (round file) this post then, oh nazi mod! And thanks for the redirection.

Wait, it still doesn't answer the question about the definition of instinctive shooting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

instictive shooting - when you and the slingshot are as one . no need to use your aiming eye, you just lift slingshot, pull bands , release and hit target . use the power of the force young luke . 
isnt this technique also known as point shooting or reflex/quick kill ?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I used modified gangster. Meaning I hold the slingshot diagonally in between gangster/horizontal and vertical.

Why??

Because the top corner of the catapult serves as an aiming post/sight.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Imperial said:


> instictive shooting - when you and the slingshot are as one . no need to use your aiming eye, you just lift slingshot, pull bands , release and hit target . use the power of the force young luke .
> isnt this technique also known as point shooting or reflex/quick kill ?


I shoot instinctively, but I'd hesistate to refer to the slingshot and I "as one."


----------

